# Reynaldo Hahn (1874-1947)



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

Born in Caracas, Venezuela, but moved to Paris when he was three years old. Hahn is most famous for his Melodies, but he wrote also for piano, chorus, orchestral and concertante works, as well as chamber music.

Admittedly a minor composer, but I quite like his music and am looking for recommendations. Any other fans out there?


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

I currently have:

1) Susan Graham - La Belle Époque - The Songs of Reynaldo Hahn (Sony)

View attachment 86450


2) Divertissement pour une fête de nuit, Le bal de Béatrice, etc (Timpani)

View attachment 86449


Plus a few odds and ends on other records.

Anything I should check out?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got: Ciboulette complete with Mesplé and some song and miscellaneous pieces by various singer on CD.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a very big fan. I have tons of things, surely I miss something, but many of his works.


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

Not the biggest fan of his piano output (often trite and samey) but his chamber music is sublime from what I've heard.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

His Bach-inspired _À Chloris_ is one of the most beautiful pieces I have heard from any composer.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

I only know Magda Tagliaferro's recording of his Sonatine en Ut majeur.

I'd like to listen to Le dieu bleu, ballet music in 1 act for Diaghilev, chreography by Fokine after a scenario by Cocteau and Federico de Madrazo. Stravinsky mentioned it in his autobiography. Any good recording recommendation?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Il_Penseroso said:


> I only know Magda Tagliaferro's recording of his Sonatine en Ut majeur.
> 
> I'd like to listen to Le dieu bleu, ballet music in 1 act for Diaghilev, chreography by Fokine after a scenario by Cocteau and Federico de Madrazo. Stravinsky mentioned it in his autobiography. Any good recording recommendation?


Are you sure there are recordings from this work Il_Penseroso, a ballet friend of mine ask me this a bout a year ago, couldn't find any.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Are you sure there are recordings from this work Il_Penseroso, a ballet friend of mine ask me this a bout a year ago, couldn't find any.


I have no idea Pugg. I only know that despite Diaghilev's hope it was a failure to Paris audience... Really??? There is no recording of it??? After more than a century???


----------

